# Hit the river



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

My wife Stephanie and I hit the river yesterday to do a little smallmouth and goggle eye fishing. Had a great day wasnt to hot and the fish were biting good.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm glad the pair of you had a nice time, was that on lures or the fly rod?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

sounds like its going to be a good supper.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt, we used lures. Gulp plastic minnows.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

hassell said:


> sounds like its going to be a good supper.


 We did clean the goggle eye, but the smalls we put back.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> We did clean the goggle eye, but the smalls we put back.


 And what are goggle eye's? The bass would have been good eating!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...what are google eyes ? Crappie ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

http://mdc.mo.gov/fishing/fish-catch/fish-id/goggle-eye-identification
Basically its a Rock Bass. Very good to eat. I would compare it too crappie.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Hassell I like catching the smalls, yes there good eating. But just like to catch and release them.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> http://mdc.mo.gov/fishing/fish-catch/fish-id/goggle-eye-identification
> Basically its a Rock Bass. Very good to eat. I would compare it too crappie.


 I see they are not very big, would take a tub of them to feed me!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_







_* SMY Thanks for sharing----I'm going to try some Rock Bass---I usally through them back-----Thanks sb*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like you all had a good day on the water SMY. Thanks for posting.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah yes....Rock bass. One of my favorites to catch and I should have thought about them with thier big red eyes. They love to smack just about anything they and they are eaters too.

I like the looks of that river/streem. Quiet and peacefull...good for you !!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Doesn't matter what you catch as long as you enjoy it. I learned something new with the goggle eye. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

We have very nice streams here. Always peaceful!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> We have very nice streams here. Always peaceful!


 Cheap therapy a peaceful stream, how's the bug situation along the stream?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...that is the only draw back....the new thermocell however should work !


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

The deer flies are bad around the shouls. But other thin that is wasn't bad at all.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yeah...that is the only draw back....the new thermocell however should work !


I got mine last week, haven't had a chance to try it out yet! Deer flies are they like horse flies?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Deer flies bite.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So do our horse flies.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes the bite, so do the horse flies. About as mean lol...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deer_fly


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya, there all the same-- plain mean and can take a good chunk out of you, problem here with them is like every thing else the farther North you go the bigger they get.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Squash fast as you can...they are nasty peckers, I hate them ! Horse flies are worst they take a bite and you bleed. Deer flies hurt but at least you not bleeding too bad. I still wonder what good they are.

You guys are making me itch...thanks.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah we get them over here but they all get lumped into one group as 'nasty little &*%$"£'S!'


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Pain in the butts and I can just emagine the deer and wildlife. Except frogs maybe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thankfully we get neither here. We do get what look to be horse flies but they don't bite. Nearly everything else bites though or has stickers or thorns.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

We have one we call a sweat fly, hes a yellowish and brown , smaller than a horse fly; but bites and leaves a dime sized whelp on you.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds like a deer fly ?

Nasty buggers...Had one lite on me yesterday while mowing. I swated it three times it would fly off and come right back to the same spot on my arm. Third time took him out !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You've got to give them credit for trying! I love being out with Roberta and seeing a horse fly as once she knows she on panic mode, looking around her brushing her shoulders down all the time! I'll then walk behind her picking at bushes as we walk so I can flick the bits of twig at her back!







oh what fun can be had!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey SMY what were you guys catching your bass on ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> You've got to give them credit for trying! I love being out with Roberta and seeing a horse fly as once she knows she on panic mode, looking around her brushing her shoulders down all the time! I'll then walk behind her picking at bushes as we walk so I can flick the bits of twig at her back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are cruel Matt...lol. I do that often use a long stalk of grass and touch a neck of the person I am teasing.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

On a call said:


> You are cruel Matt...lol. I do that often use a long stalk of grass and touch a neck of the person I am teasing.


I know! I do that too!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Hey SMY what were you guys catching your bass on ?


2 1/2 " gulp minnows


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I love those gulp minows...best thing since night crawlers.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Night crawlers do you mean earth worms!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep but these are large and fat about 6 inches long and fat as a pencil. Great bait and great for our soils. In the spring when the gound is soaking wet they can be found laying about matting at night...Hence the name, Night crawlers.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes I use them for perch, chub and bream.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

showmeyote said:


> 2 1/2 " gulp minnows


 I've been catching a lot of smallies with stick baits this year.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Love them stick baits too..grew up on rapalas caught my first bass and muskie on them.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya just can't go wrong with 'em !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

bones44 said:


> Ya just can't go wrong with 'em !!


There are situations where I do not use them but I have had great luck with them in alot of ways. The way I love to fish them most is calm water in the mornings. Twitching them on the surface or a solid jerk make a spash and wait...the water explodes. My first muskie....I was about 11 fishing bass with dad. I had casted out and the rapala was sitting there...I gave it a jerk, twitch twitch and this muskie explodes up out of the lake clears the water with my bait in his mouth and lands. I set the hook and dad gets all excited as I do too...one of my favorite memories. That was 40 years ago, wow.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes love the repala! Love the crawfish plugs!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Wished we had some small month bass were I live here in central Tx. Looks like a blast!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're not nicknamed "Bronze bombers" for nothing !! Talk about strong fighters, they are pound for pound tough fish to fight. And yes they are a blast !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Tom...I was thinking of taking my son down the Huron river north of Monroe. Do you know anything about that river where to put in and how to fish it ?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yes !! I'll call you in a little while after chores. 8:30 ish ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Yes love the repala! Love the crawfish plugs!


Never tried them too much but I had buddies who loved them also. Those Fins sure knew how to make lures.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Not much call for repala's up here. We use pixies, daredevils and spin and glows. The fishing for reds has started and we use Coho flies which is rather odd due to the fact that they are sockeye's. For silvers (coho) salmon we like to mouch with cut herring at depths of 10 to 100 feet, that is in salt water. In the rivers they use salmon egg clusters and different other assorted lures. Last week we caught several yellow eye rock fish and four reds. From now on to the end of the summer the mission is fishing.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

We use spawn bags for steelhead here too. Used to fish for Coho but there was a massive die-off in my area from whirling disease. I miss catching them. I may be going out to do some bass fishing Sunday. Can't wait !!


----------

